# CNC Router (wood) project



## Lilbear21 (Nov 16, 2011)

I am looking for someone in the Houston area to make me a small sign for a duck call stand. It would measure 2''H x 18"L on pine fence picket. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Shoot MTSTringer (Mike) here on 2cool a PM. He can fix you up.


----------



## Lilbear21 (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you..


----------

